# the capture



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

This is still a w.i.p....


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

This one made me uncomfortable, and that's a good thing since art should evoke emotion if it's effective. Can't wait to squirm under the finished product.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Chanda and Killmaven....lol, it definitely will be an interesting finish.


----------

